# Whose Wife/Ex-Wife is the Hottest On The Current Roster



## Chocolate Soup (Oct 29, 2011)

Big Show's ex-wife, Bess Katramados









Brock Lesnar's wife, Rena Greek









Christian's wife, Denise Reso









Cody Rhodes wife, Brandi Rhodes









David Otunga's wife, Jennifer Hudson









Drew McIntyre's ex-wife Taryn Terrel










Goldust's wife, Terri Runnels









The Great Khali's wife, Harminder Kaur









Jack Swagger's wife, Catalina White









John Cena's ex-wife, Elizabeth Huberdeau










Kofi Kingston's wife, Kori Campfield










R-Truth's wife, Pamela









Randy Orton's ex-wife, Samantha Speno









Rey Mysterio's wife, Angie Gutterious









Rob Van Dam's wife, Sonia Van Dam









The Rock's ex-wife, Dany Garcia









Triple H's wife, Stephanie McMahon









Tyson Kidd's wife, Natalya









One of Undertaker's wives/ex-wives Michelle, Sara or Jodi


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: .*

Triple H wins.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

I voted for three. 

In order.

1. Natalya
2. Terri Runnels 
3. Jennifer Hudson

I generally like full-figured women.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

- Brandi Rhodes
- Catalina White
- Stephanie McMahon


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Think the chick in the Rey picture is Joy Giovanni

Drew's ex, Cody's wife and Christian's wife.

I've seen enough of Swagger's wife, I'm surprised by Truth's wife. She is gorgeous.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Kofi's wife, Christian's wife and Taryn Terrel


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

That was The Rock's wife, really? Punching wayyy above her weight.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Sara :jay










We're suppose to believe that DDP was stalking that.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Sable and Denise Reso.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Khali's wife. :vince5


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cody's wife gets my vote. Damn she hot.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Brandi Rhodes is #1 by far and Kori Campfield is #2. They are both insanely hot, but Brandi clearly much more hot.

I wouldn't bother chosing a third because all the rest are behind by at least a trillion light years.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Catalina White > all of those

:lmao at Undertaker's first wife in her wedding photo. God damn.


----------



## sewan (Feb 3, 2013)

Karen Jarrett.


----------



## CurryMan2011 (Jun 28, 2011)

I surprised no one has noticed this, but Rey's "wife" is actually Joy Giovanni.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Swagger's waifu, no contest (since she's also got a sex tape and whatnot). On a side note, the gal in the pic with is Joy Giovanni, not his wife.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

1. Catalina White

2. Brandi Rhodes

3. Jennifer Hudson

Dam those women are hot


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Brandi Rhodes or Taryn Terrel.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Top 5 are

Taryn
Stephanie McMahon
Sable
Swaggers wife
Christians wife


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

CurryMan2011 said:


> I surprised no one has noticed this, but Rey's "wife" is actually Joy Giovanni.


You must have missed my post then. :side:


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Swagger's wife :homer


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Brandi Rhodes/Eden Stiles by a mile. Super good looking girl, brown skin with green eyes = WIN

Swagger's wife is hot but I don't like girls who I can see getting pissed on in video.


----------



## Austing (Nov 15, 2013)

McCool is the hottest by far in my opinion.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Chocolate Soup said:


> Rey Mysterio's wife, Angie Gutterious


 :lol

Gutiérrez. 

Voted for Brandi of course!


----------



## mkells (Oct 12, 2009)

Voted for Taryn, but am surprised no one has mentioned HBK's wife, the former Nitro girl, Whisper. She is incerdibly hot.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Cody wins hands down.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Damn. Uhh, it's definitely either Steph or Taryn.


----------



## xxbones88xx (Sep 19, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> Catalina White > all of those
> 
> :lmao at Undertaker's first wife in her wedding photo. God damn.


sara's takers second wife not his first there are no pictures of his first wife jody lynn anywhere


----------



## CurryMan2011 (Jun 28, 2011)

Turbo Man said:


> You must have missed my post then. :side:


OK, I did miss your post. Now I feel like an ass.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

Stephanie and it's not even close. Had a dream last night where she was my dominatrix.


----------

